# Accucraft J&S shipping?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

To all who have been waiting for the AMS J&S passenger cars-Good news! Check the One to Twenty Point Me site.


http://120pointme.blogspot.com/


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

Anyone receive theirs yet? For us East coasters looks like Tuesday.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered two from Jonathan, but haven't heard a word yet. I believe Mike Reilly has some ordered. I spoke with Jonathan at the Anaheim Show (Dec. 27th) and he said a couple of weeks. Should be soon I would think. According to the One to Twenty Point Me blog site, Accucraft is shipping to dealers THIS week.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

I heard Jonathon is expecting his shipment maybe today or tomorrow.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

uintah_mallett is offering the Jackson & Sharp 4 car set on eBay for $699.99, #220190678754.  He's a live steam G Gauger himself. I've bought from him and will do so again.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe Jonathan will be in San Diego today setting up for the Del Mar Train Show. Hope they all don't disappear down there before we get 'em./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, I just received an e-mail from Jonathan and he says he has  lots of the J&S cars right now!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif I'm going the pick-up mine next week!


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

Mine should be here today! Can't wait....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to pick-up my cars from Jonathan at one today! I'm also putting my deposit on a C19 Moffat green. It should make a nice train. I'll get some pix later and maybe a review.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

I heard from Rog that his already arrived. Look good.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine today!!!  Very nice to say the least. Excellent value for the money:


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

Nice pics, thanks!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

I got mine last weekend while I was away at the Diamondhead Steamup. I finally got round to pulling it out of the box and looking it over today. 

They did a very nice job. The only complaint I could raise is that it looks a little too uniform. There are basically three colors on it - Pullman green on the body and truck frames, a sort of mahogany brown on the entire interior, and a satin black on the roof. I think undoing the roof and painting the seats a slightly different color than the walls will help a lot, as will putting some flat engine black on the roof and truck frames. 

But with a little of the plastic shine taken off it, it will go from a great car to a terrific car.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

Vance, 

Make sure you post some photos of that when you get around to it.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft J&S shipping?*

My cars had sustained an inpact somewhere along the line, and the railings on one end of each were bent in considerably. Being brass, they were easily straightened. The cars did not roll very well at first. Bending the contact wipers away from the back of the wheels helped (lights will be battery-powered). 
A drop of lube was put on each journal also, and now the cars roll fine. BTW, even though the axles are not ball bearing equipped, they have floating brass bearings within the journal boxes, which can move also within the sideframes. This, plus the improved tread/flange profile should make these trucks good runners. Overall, an excellent car. 

Larry


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

We had 10 Jacksn Sharp coaches at Cabin Fever. I was pulling all 10 at one point with my K-28, with another K-28 pushing and it was pulling 12 more AMS freight cars.


----------

